# Products made in the UK



## rossh (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey,

Does anyone have a list of companies that manufacture their car care products in the UK? It will be good to support these UK based companies when buying new gear for cleaning the motor.

I know Autofinesse do so just wondered if many others do to.

Thanks,

Ross

wow... my first post and been a member since Dec 2008 lol


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome.
And wow 7 years and this is your 1st post... Where have you been? 

Anyway. 

Car chem
Bouncers 
Obsession wax
Odk 

Just a few I can think of quick.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Quite a few tbh.

Top of my head.

BMD 
Mitchell and king 
********** wax
Car Chem
Auto smart 
Autoglym
Obsession

Plenty more but that's enough from me


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Made in the uk or rebranded in the uk?

There are very few manufacturers


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

R0B said:


> Quite a few tbh.
> 
> Top of my head.
> 
> ...


Isn't that the reason def wax left the forum? Lolz


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

dodo juice
bilt hamber


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

AutoSmart
AutoGlym
CarChem I think
Tetrosyl Group - that's Car Plan / Demon Shine & T-Cut

They all definitely manufacture in the UK


----------



## rossh (Dec 9, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> Made in the uk or rebranded in the uk?
> 
> There are very few manufacturers


UK manufacturers


----------



## rossh (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for your responses. Looks like there are a few different ones to look at.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

In that case not half the ones mentioned

A chem are another


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

EuroChem... So thats about 30 odd brands.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Saw the first question, and wondered how long 'till the old made/labled bunfight would restart, thought best to keep out.

BTW Welcome:wave:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

You've forgotten Angelwax on the list 

Bilt Hamber and ValetPro I would also add too


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Blackroc said:


> You've forgotten Angelwax on the list
> 
> Bilt Hamber and ValetPro I would also add too


Thought AW used to make valet pro then they changed to a different manufacturer tbh


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Some of the rebranders change supply frequently and I'm not sure I would believe what they say, given that they still try very hard to mislead people into thinking that they manufacture themselves.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Kimo73 said:


> Isn't that the reason def wax left the forum? Lolz


I remember them leaving under after a load of grief but can't remember why now :lol:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> EuroChem... So thats about 30 odd brands.


Interesting web page :thumb:


----------



## jarekrk_PL (Nov 25, 2014)

Angelwax


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Kimo73 said:


> Isn't that the reason def wax left the forum? Lolz


No :tumbleweed:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

BMD
50cal
Valetpro.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Can confirm 100% that we manufacture everything here in Lichfield, right in the centre of UK.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Beavercare on here do :thumb:

As above AS as well (great products:thumb


----------



## Power Maxed (Feb 12, 2014)

I can also confirm 100% that we manufacture everything here in the midlands.


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

The large Tetrosyl group are UK based (most of the stuff is made at their Bury factory) - Car Plan, Triplewax, T-Cut, Wonder Wheels, Demon Shine, Blucol, Auto Finish, Carlube etc.

Hycote/ Provalet (who make a very underrated and cheap carnuba shampoo) is made in Oldham.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Captain Duff said:


> The large Tetrosyl group are UK based (most of the stuff is made at their Bury factory) - Car Plan, Triplewax, T-Cut, Wonder Wheels, Demon Shine, Blucol, Auto Finish, Carlube etc.
> 
> Hycote/ Provalet (who make a very underrated and cheap carnuba shampoo) is made in Oldham.


https://www.tetrosyl.com

That's a good read that!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Sue J said:


> Can confirm 100% that we manufacture everything here in Lichfield, right in the centre of UK.


Even the excellent microfiber cloths?  

Alan W


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Sue J said:


> Can confirm 100% that we manufacture everything here in Lichfield, right in the centre of UK.


That's not thee centre of the UK 

It'd potentially the centre of england though.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Sue J said:


> Can confirm 100% that we manufacture everything here in Lichfield, right in the centre of UK.


and its damm good stuff too:thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Spoony said:


> That's not thee centre of the UK
> 
> It'd potentially the centre of england though.


It would have been the centre of the UK if Mad Alex McMad had got his way tho ... :lol::lol:


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Angel wax make all there own products, good prices and amazing products, I highly reccomebd h2go, shampoo, qed <<<all personally the best there is


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

https://www.airedale-solutions.com/

Make and supply a lot of the raw base chemicals that get turned into products.


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

We make everything here at 50cal HQ in Belfast :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Not sure if they have already been mentioned but:

Angelwax (Glasgow)


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

ColinEhm1 said:


> Angel wax make all there own products, good prices and amazing products, I highly reccomebd h2go, shampoo, qed <<<all personally the best there is


+ the fastfoam, its great stuff :thumb:


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Not used the fast foam yet but think I may get a bottle next visit 


Kiashuma said:


> + the fastfoam, its great stuff :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

ColinEhm1 said:


> Not used the fast foam yet but think I may get a bottle next visit


It's great, I picked mine up for £15 for 5l  deal for the year!


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

MadCow
Zenowaxes


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

That's a bargin was that instore


cossiecol said:


> It's great, I picked mine up for £15 for 5l  deal for the year!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

ColinEhm1 said:


> That's a bargin was that instore


Yeah all in I got the 5 litres of Fast Foam and a bottle of H2GO for £19


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Really don't rate Fast Foam one bit

Tried various dilution and seems to do nothing

Ended up giving it away


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Strange, seems to work for me. ach well each to their own I guess.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Really don't rate Fast Foam one bit
> 
> Tried various dilution and seems to do nothing
> 
> Ended up giving it away


Have to agree. Didnt rate it at all.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> Really don't rate Fast Foam one bit
> 
> Tried various dilution and seems to do nothing
> 
> Ended up giving it away


God your negative mate...


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mars bars are made in the uk


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

50Cal Detailing said:


> We make everything here at 50cal HQ in Belfast :thumb:


So none of it is made by the company which has the same directors


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

OUCH steeeerike one


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

adjones said:


> So none of it is made by the company which has the same directors


Don't muck about jst say it lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

And another thread being turned into a thread that we have had many many times, so back to the question at hand, I. E



> Hey,
> 
> Does anyone have a list of companies that manufacture their car care products in the UK? It will be good to support these UK based companies when buying new gear for cleaning the motor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Agreed but let's kepp it to manufactured in the UK by that company 

Bilt hamber
Car chem 

Are the only two I know of that manufacture 100% of all the products they sell


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Dougnorwich said:


> Agreed but let's kepp it to manufactured in the UK by that company
> 
> Bilt hamber
> Car chem
> ...


Bilt Hamber is one of the best manufacturer out there. 
I have to try CarChem product someday...


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Autoglym and autosmart


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Dougnorwich said:


> Agreed but let's kepp it to manufactured in the UK by that company
> 
> Bilt hamber
> Car chem
> ...


We do! Aerosols and chemical manufacturing plants are here in sunny Lichfield.


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

adjones said:


> So none of it is made by the company which has the same directors


Well exactly - we make it. :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

adjones said:


> So none of it is made by the company which has the same directors





50Cal Detailing said:


> Well exactly - we make it. :lol:


If they source the base chemistry from a chemical distribution company which they are involved in, that isn't an issue for me. They would have to bulk buy the chemical ingredients from somewhere else anyhow.

You couldn't, in all honesty, look at the size of that product line and think it is just 3 blokes in a unit making everything from scratch ?

I believe what they say - that the 3 of them work, with other staff (obviously), to produce a unique range of products, on that site.

If I buy, say, a car shampoo - then I would expect that a sizeable percentage of the ingredients have been sourced in bulk and the difference - the uniqueness - is in the final composition and percentage of ingredients.

If we get too pedantic about what constitutes "home made" or "hand made", we will next be asking for evidence of companies own local carnauba tree plantations and asking what gathering methods they use....


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Spoony said:


> That's not thee centre of the UK
> 
> It'd potentially the centre of england though.


Not even that .. the most central part is Meriden just outside Coventry :thumb::lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

:speechles


GleemSpray said:


> If they source the base chemistry from a chemical distribution company which they are involved in, that isn't an issue for me. They would have to bulk buy the chemical ingredients from somewhere else anyhow.
> 
> You couldn't, in all honesty, look at the size of that product line and think it is just 3 blokes in a unit making everything from scratch ?
> 
> ...


Like buying a shampoo then adding a scent and smell like a lot of other places you mean?

Id still say that's rebranding


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Flexipads.co.uk
Eurochem.co.uk
Nielsenchemicals.co.uk


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> If they source the base chemistry from a chemical distribution company which they are involved in, that isn't an issue for me. They would have to bulk buy the chemical ingredients from somewhere else anyhow.
> 
> You couldn't, in all honesty, look at the size of that product line and think it is just 3 blokes in a unit making everything from scratch ?
> 
> ...


Actually, this is not a case of whether they make their own, I know they do. It is a question of who 'they' are. They share directors, premises and even chemist with another company (actually two, I believe) but they claim to have nothing to do with them. It seems very odd and I am confused because I cannot work out why anyone would try to keep this secret.

Mods - this can be verified with a quick Google, it isn't just heresy.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

adjones said:


> Mods - this can be verified with a quick Google, it isn't just heresy.


It's amazing what you find out on Google...

I won't post my findings, but I am VERY Surprised! :doublesho


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

adjones said:


> Actually, this is not a case of whether they make their own, I know they do. It is a question of who 'they' are. They share directors, premises and even chemist with another company (actually two, I believe) but they claim to have nothing to do with them. It seems very odd and I am sure because I cannot work out why anyone would try to keep this secret.
> 
> Mods - this can be verified with a quick Google, it isn't just heresy.


Not sure what you're googling but there's 2 that spring to mind in the area without the need for Google so maybe I'm on the right tracks

Edit: lol nice guess work, Google does work

I did find it strange how they appeared overnight with a full range of products though. Usually when manufacturing it's a slow process ...


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

It really makes me laugh how people gets their undies in such a twist over this subject. At the end of the day its tall poppy syndrome. 

Just enjoy the products you like and if theyre made a rebranded as something else who cares. Even if they charge twice as much theres nothing compelling you from buying from them.

it doesn't help in threads like these that certain names pop up again and again just to leave a few word reply hinting at something untoward and then just like the posts that find something on google.



oh, and John at Angel Wax ftw!


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Alex L said:


> It really makes me laugh how people gets their undies in such a twist over this subject. At the end of the day its tall poppy syndrome.
> 
> Just enjoy the products you like and if theyre made a rebranded as something else who cares. Even if they charge twice as much theres nothing compelling you from buying from them.!


I don't agree, if the revranders were outed clearly, people could make the decision. If 500ml of the same product was £10 from company a or sold in fancier packaging with an "improved" scent, by company b. Company a would get NY money every time.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

smegal said:


> I don't agree, if the revranders were outed clearly, people could make the decision. If 500ml of the same product was £10 from company a or sold in fancier packaging with an "improved" scent, by company b. Company a would get NY money every time.


But they have been, a successful company has been shown to use rebranded products at a mark up and people still flock to them as the guy who runs it is a helpful, friendly chap.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

I am based in Manchester... I make a lot of my products by hand in small batches... some of my products I have subcontracted out for 2 reasons.... 1 because it's just me I don't have the time to or the resources to make everything. 2 because I work from home and to comply with H&S laws I am not allowed to store some of the chemicals at a residential location... I don't rebrand somebody's products... they are made to my specification right here in the UK just not by me... if people don't like that idea they don't buy the products...simple as... but I never hide the fact that I can't and don't make everything myself... Maybe one day when the company is bigger I will do just that but for now this is the best option for me!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Alex L said:


> But they have been, a successful company has been shown to use rebranded products at a mark up and people still flock to them as the guy who runs it is a helpful, friendly chap.


You raise a valid point that is all too often overlooked. Two traders, essentially one product, if trader selling the product rebranded happens to be more helpful, has a better distribution rating, better quality postage and packing, then I know who I would choose.


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

I think what this thread has shown (if we leave out the re-branding issues, important as they are), is that many of the products we use here in the UK are manufactured here by UK-owned businesses (often SME's), something that is often forgotten when people think of the decline of big industry in the 1970s (ships, steel etc.). This has some interesting statistics of just how big UK manufacturing still is - http://www.themanufacturer.com/uk-manufacturing-statistics/

I try and buy UK produced products myself (not just detailing, but things like clothes and shoes etc.), not because I'm a super-patriot, but because I think it is the most ethical thing to do. It saves on transport costs and carbon (so helps the planet) and it employs workers with a legal right to join a trade union and receive a minimum wage (which contrasts strongly with the far east). So personally I think it's great to see just what choice we still have of UK made products to keep our cars nice and shiny :thumb:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Alex L said:


> it doesn't help in threads like these that certain names pop up again and again just to leave a few word reply hinting at something untoward and then just like the posts that find something on google.


Guessing this is digging at me. I would guess that you haven't tried posting anything controversial in this regard. Lets just say that it causes problems. The only way to go about it is to hint at it and, in this case, what I posted is clearly more that enough for someone to go and do their own reading.

As far as 'the same names' - have you read other recurring threads? If you look at the 'what wheel cleaner', 'what APC', 'what shampoo' type threads, you will find exactly the same thing. The same people answering with the same information. This might be a big forum with a big membership, but only very few of those are actually posting every day.

I think as well that the fact that these conversations do keep popping up suggests that the forum membership does care about this sort of thing. It has all become a big taboo and you have to wonder why. If everyone was as honest as below, there wouldn't be anything to talk about!!



Obsession Wax said:


> I am based in Manchester... I make a lot of my products by hand in small batches... some of my products I have subcontracted out for 2 reasons.... 1 because it's just me I don't have the time to or the resources to make everything. 2 because I work from home and to comply with H&S laws I am not allowed to store some of the chemicals at a residential location... I don't rebrand somebody's products... they are made to my specification right here in the UK just not by me... if people don't like that idea they don't buy the products...simple as... but I never hide the fact that I can't and don't make everything myself... Maybe one day when the company is bigger I will do just that but for now this is the best option for me!


As above, this is the sort of honesty we should expect from our niche detailing brands. I don't think anyone is going to think less of this approach than the bigger brands which manufacture. I do not understand the mindset of those who seem determined that they must have people think that they make their own, even if they have to lie to do it.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Captain Duff said:


> I think what this thread has shown (if we leave out the re-branding issues, important as they are), is that many of the products we use here in the UK are manufactured here by UK-owned businesses (often SME's), something that is often forgotten when people think of the decline of big industry in the 1970s (ships, steel etc.). This has some interesting statistics of just how big UK manufacturing still is - http://www.themanufacturer.com/uk-manufacturing-statistics/


I actually think that this sort of topic is better answered by which brands are NOT manufactured in the UK.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

adjones said:


> Guessing this is digging at me.


Actually no :thumb:



adjones said:


> I would guess that you haven't tried posting anything controversial in this regard. Lets just say that it causes problems. The only way to go about it is to hint at it and, in this case, what I posted is clearly more that enough for someone to go and do their own reading.


I've posted allsorts that has disagreed with others opinions and argued too, but I don't feel the need to keep posting my opinion every time a similar thread pops up with snide comments and then telling people to google cause I'm too scared to post solid facts as it might get me in trouble.

But I just don't understand myself why people feel the need to bring it up every time someone mentions certain products? It really is as simple as 'if you don't like, don't buy it' 



adjones said:


> As far as 'the same names' - have you read other recurring threads? If you look at the 'what wheel cleaner', 'what APC', 'what shampoo' type threads, you will find exactly the same thing. The same people answering with the same information. This might be a big forum with a big membership, but only very few of those are actually posting every day.


No, just pick random threads to post in for fun.
Actually in all seriousness I've read hundreds of those threads and you get 4000 replies on why each individual likes a certain product. Nowt wrong with imho as we all like something different.

And since when does a member posting everyday mean their opinion is more valid than someone who doesn't? If we're playing that game hover you cursor over my name and in the bottom left corner it'll tell you I was the 9th member to join DW :thumb:

And all it means is I'll save a little more ink if I printed the page out.



adjones said:


> I think as well that the fact that these conversations do keep popping up suggests that the forum membership does care about this sort of thing. It has all become a big taboo and you have to wonder why. If everyone was as honest as below, there wouldn't be anything to talk about!!


If they really cared that much these brands would've shut up shop long ago, but hey I'm pretty sure what ever agenda you have isn't causing them too much bother :thumb:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Alex L said:


> If they really cared that much these brands would've shut up shop long ago, but hey I'm pretty sure what ever agenda you have isn't causing them too much bother :thumb:


Must bother someone, why would such threads keep getting locked otherwise?

If it bothers you, just stop reading and posting on any such threads. If no one responded to these sorts of things, then they wouldn't appear. So I might be contributing to the 'problem' but you are helping it keep momentum. Nice job :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I have to say, I admire Obsession for their honesty!

As much as we all hope that every UK based product manufacturer would be this honest, those that don't want to tell won't... but I admire the honesty as it sets a great example across the board!


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

I try and stick to Uk only products where possible. This is my favorite at the mo..


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

stumpy90 said:


> I try and stick to Uk only products where possible. This is my favorite at the mo..


Irony :thumb::lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

adjones said:


> Must bother someone, why would such threads keep getting locked otherwise?
> 
> If it bothers you, just stop reading and posting on any such threads. If no one responded to these sorts of things, then they wouldn't appear. So I might be contributing to the 'problem' but you are helping it keep momentum. Nice job :thumb:


They get locked because they're the same old witch hunt over and over, just like an expensive wax thread or a how can they get away with charging eleventy million pounds for a car wash thread.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

I think if I spent enough time on the same forum talking about the same interests with like minded people I'd see a few topics repeated aswell.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

stumpy90 said:


> I try and stick to Uk only products where possible. This is my favorite at the mo..


Here, you forgot to change the sticker


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Alex L said:


> They get locked because they're the same old witch hunt over and over, just like an expensive wax thread or a how can they get away with charging eleventy million pounds for a car wash thread.


Which witch are we hunting here? Could you point me at the last thread which was after that witch?


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> If they source the base chemistry from a chemical distribution company which they are involved in, that isn't an issue for me. They would have to bulk buy the chemical ingredients from somewhere else anyhow.
> 
> You couldn't, in all honesty, look at the size of that product line and think it is just 3 blokes in a unit making everything from scratch ?
> 
> ...


This man speaks sense. In our shampoo for example there are 17 different ingredients. Sourced from all over the world, Europe to Asia. The final composition of the formulation is done by 'The Chemist' who is also a Director of said companies. As for small volumes of new products, air fresheners and wax we do everything by hand - labelling, filling etc. Just the 3 of us.

No bull**** here just hard work :thumb:


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> :speechles
> 
> Like buying a shampoo then adding a scent and smell like a lot of other places you mean?
> 
> Id still say that's rebranding


We are manufacturers from scratch - even make some of the raw materials ourselves.


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

adjones said:


> Actually, this is not a case of whether they make their own, I know they do. It is a question of who 'they' are. They share directors, premises and even chemist with another company (actually two, I believe) but they claim to have nothing to do with them. It seems very odd and I am confused because I cannot work out why anyone would try to keep this secret.
> 
> Mods - this can be verified with a quick Google, it isn't just heresy.


Where has it ever been claimed that 50cal is a stand alone company? There is a parent company, we do make everything, all formulations are unique and we do a lot of the labelling, filling and pouring of wax etc ourselves. End of.


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Not sure what you're googling but there's 2 that spring to mind in the area without the need for Google so maybe I'm on the right tracks
> 
> Edit: lol nice guess work, Google does work
> 
> I did find it strange how they appeared overnight with a full range of products though. Usually when manufacturing it's a slow process ...


It took 24 months of research and development before we appeared 'overnight'. Manufacturing isn't slow it's the r & d and getting products right for the market that is time consuming.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I would have thought that most UK brands manufacture in the UK due to high shipping costs of products made abroad etc... but having said that there must be some brands who share resources, it would only be sensible to do so especially in the current economic climate.
UK manufacturing is difficult, expensive and tough so sharing resources is often the only way to survive.
Now weather they buy the ingredients from abroad is a different matter because it is not always possible to buy bulk chemicals at the right price from the UK.
Just remember a product manufacturer is here to make money, plain and simple :speechles
At the end of the day this might sound a bit simplistic if you like the product and you like the brand who cares :thumb:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Sue J said:


> We do! Aerosols and chemical manufacturing plants are here in sunny Lichfield.


That's a lie...... Lichfield isn't sunny! :thumb::lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Aren't they the company who were advertising and the cars were all swirly or poorly prepped? -.-

Very much doubt the chemicals are made by them anyway, wax maybe but not the chemicals


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Beaver Car care products.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

pantypoos said:


> That's a lie...... Lichfield isn't sunny! :thumb::lol:


alot more sunny than rugby that place is always crap:lol:


----------



## Cooldude196 (Feb 21, 2014)

Autofinesse too if no ones mentioned it yet


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Bilt hamber


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Cooldude196 said:


> Autofinesse too if no ones mentioned it yet


LMAO........ Really?????????
I thought they bought most if it in


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AllenF said:


> LMAO........ Really?????????
> I thought they bought most if it in


I thought that too.......


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

AllenF said:


> LMAO........ Really?????????
> I thought they bought most if it in


Oh no! Someone's let Allen out of the box again :lol:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

AllenF said:


> LMAO........ Really?????????
> I thought they bought most if it in





Dougnorwich said:


> I thought that too.......


And I thought I was a woman :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Pittsy said:


> And I thought I was a woman :thumb:


You may wanna keep your ya personal life to yourself an stay on topic.:lol::lol:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Ultra Detail said:


> You may wanna keep your ya personal life to yourself an stay on topic.:lol::lol:


It's good to share


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Turtle Wax. Used to manufacture in Skelmersdale, but they outsource it now.


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

I posted on here earlier about another company, I bought stuff from and it's been deleted. One reason why I hate forums and go long periods without posting or looking at them.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

nappy said:


> I posted on here earlier about another company, I bought stuff from and it's been deleted. One reason why I hate forums and go long periods without posting or looking at them.


The truth is out there... Until a moderator removes it so as not to offend a sponsor ;-)

Can't blame them. Like it or not, DW is, first and foremost, a business trying to make money for the owners. These days, there are so many people paying advertising money that the forum can't tolerate anything controversial because it might risk their cash flow. If you want to get behind the scenes, go and join Facebook groups, where the same vested interest do not apply. However, whilst you quickly discover the truth about many brands, you must realise that it's an unpleasant atmosphere.


----------

